# Indian Tank



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2015)

Be interesting to see where this one lands! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1910-INDIAN...id=100034&rk=1&rkt=8&mehot=pp&sd=261795904125


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 6, 2015)

Would probably do a big number plus the tank is in nice condition!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2015)

Meh...shoulda blasted & painted it before listing.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Meh...shoulda blasted & painted it before listing.




Yeah, what a fool. I wonder how many more of these are stashed away in barns.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 6, 2015)

Two grand with 8 days to go? Wow!


----------



## Goldenindian (May 7, 2015)

I kind of have a crazy obsession with these cigar tanks. They are rare rare, but man Im not sure I will ever get my hands on the real deal. Ever! Ever! The funny part to me is I made one out of fiber-glass and it turned out great. Probably cost me $50.00 to make. But the real deal has left me speechless. dang!


----------



## Goldenindian (May 7, 2015)

Goldenindian needs an Indian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (May 7, 2015)

----------------------


----------



## biker (May 7, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## biker (May 11, 2015)

Anyone have one this style and size on their bike? Looks like it fits the taller frame bike.


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2015)

ronbug said:


> Anyone have one this style and size on their bike? Looks like it fits the taller frame bike.




It's a standard size tank. The cap is reversible so it'll work on the large, and small head stock frames.


----------



## biker (May 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> It's a standard size tank. The cap is reversible so it'll work on the large, and smell head stock frames.




Deleted


----------



## island schwinn (May 11, 2015)

$2650.00.


----------



## biker (May 11, 2015)

The ebay seller said he is going to start to make Indian cigar tanks in his body shop and sell them on ebay. That should be interesting to see. Maybe out of muffler pipe he has laying around?


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2015)

ronbug said:


> The ebay seller said he is going to start to make Indian cigar tanks in his body shop and sell them on ebay. That should be interesting to see. Maybe out of muffler pipe he has laying around?




They have been made before.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 11, 2015)

------------------


----------



## walter branche (May 11, 2015)

faking parts , is like parting bikes ,


----------



## willswares1220 (May 12, 2015)

------------------------


----------



## squeedals (May 12, 2015)

Good grief! This is a "gotta have at any price" item and I sure am glad I'm not a guy who is that desperate. Unless you have $$$$ to burn that is. 


Don


----------



## willswares1220 (May 14, 2015)

---------------


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2015)

2hrs to go.....*$3,460*:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## biker (May 18, 2015)

Any Caber buy this tank?


----------

